# Study In USA



## Ocean1

NO I.E.L.T.S required
Scholarship available
Free interview preparation
5 YEARS MULTIPLE VISA


----------



## Ahren

To study in the USA you need a minimum of USD $30,000 a year to finance tuition, food and board. There are almost NO scholarships for international students. You can not get a student visa unless you have the money available in your bank account. 

You need an F-1 student visa to study as a university student. 

Getting admitted into college is pretty easy. Choose one of the "100 best public universities." Businesses in the United States // WhereOrg Public means state or government. Private colleges like Harvard, Yale, and Stanford are too expensive and too competitive. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ocean1

Yes, bank statement is required for USA. But our Panel Universities do give some percentage of scholarships to their international students. It is not a fully funded scholarship.

We have 80+ Panel universities where we provide you guaranteed admission.


----------



## shanelowney

This is just a advertising for students, without IELTS study in US is not possible, according to me. If this opportunity is available then you can apply it. Please check before giving any detail or money.


----------

